# Iclear X.i Pyrex



## drew (24/1/14)

Didn't they just release the 30B!!! Never gonna catch up at this rate.
http://www.misthub.com/product/innokin-iclear-x-i-pyrex-glass-dual-coil-clearomizer/


----------



## Gizmo (24/1/14)

Looks like a protank mini competitor. Looks awesome.. Will bring these in. I just love Innokin.


----------



## JB1987 (24/1/14)

Looks awesome! Would definitely get one of those


----------



## vaalboy (24/1/14)

Giz , book me down for 2 (sigh) - hehehe


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/1/14)

That does look quite good might have to try one. I just couldn't come right with my iClear 16's.


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Does anyone know who is stocking the 30B's at the moment?

That new one does look good indeed


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Does anyone know who is stocking the 30B's at the moment?
> 
> That new one does look good indeed



I think Giz is waiting for some to arrive if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Gizmo (25/1/14)

I have over 50 in the air as we speak


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I think Giz is waiting for some to arrive if I'm not mistaken.



Thats correct, left on Thursday so we should have them in this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Oh yes, thanks Gazza. I actually forgot i have it on "pre-order" with Vapeking. Silly me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

